# 2020+ Cube Stereo 140/150



## Bike_In_AZ (Jun 4, 2020)

I have tried searching, and don't see that there is a manufacturers section on here either. I have found a few older reviews online but nothing with any real world use. There seems to be some minor complaints about the rear suspension. Does anyone have any experience with this bike? Looking at a 150 Race C62 build for a reasonable price. Want to know if its worth the time/money!


----------



## Bike_In_AZ (Jun 4, 2020)

I have one locally i am interested in. More looking for a review or any real world experiences with the bike. Most of what i have found is in German, which unfortunately i do not speak at all...


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Unfortunately they're not popular in North America, which is where most posters are from. I had the previous version for a few years. It was light weight and overall a good bike with some problems. The seat tube was too long so I could only fit a 125mm dropper on a size L. If they fixed that, then you have a pretty standard Horst link bike. I'd throw a Mara Pro on it and have fun. The main draw is that they're pretty light. Mine took a IS41 top headset bearing, which was pretty confusing at first. And the Shimano der hanger was direct mount so after not being able to shift into the lowest gear I figured out I had to take the B link out of the derailleur. Not sure how that would work with 12spd Shimano, if you're using it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bike_In_AZ (Jun 4, 2020)

TylerVernon said:


> Unfortunately they're not popular in North America, which is where most posters are from. I had the previous version for a few years. It was light weight and overall a good bike with some problems. The seat tube was too long so I could only fit a 125mm dropper on a size L. If they fixed that, then you have a pretty standard Horst link bike. I'd throw a Mara Pro on it and have fun. The main draw is that they're pretty light. Mine took a IS41 top headset bearing, which was pretty confusing at first. And the Shimano der hanger was direct mount so after not being able to shift into the lowest gear I figured out I had to take the B link out of the derailleur. Not sure how that would work with 12spd Shimano, if you're using it. Hope this helps.


I appreciate the feedback. From what i have seen the newer ones have 150mm droppers on the large, which is still short. I run a 200mm on my current bike, don't think i could go under 170 comfortably. I think unfortunately overall the thing that ruins my interest in it is the lack of information/reviews available and i can imagine the inability to reasonably get parts. Everyone says they are big in Europe, and i can tell they are popular in Germany based on the number of German videos about builds that came up. Oh well, i will stick with what i know will work (and can easily be fixed when i break it)!


----------

